# Making a snow plow?



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got an Aristo snow plow blade from Kidman's today. Planned to build a car for it. Anyone done that? COuld not seem to get the search to pull up any. Thought of a gondola the size of a brick to attach it to. I have some couplers' and trucks, so should not be a biggie. Just finding the time, us retired folk are busy, ya' know?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a caboose with spreader wings, and a flanger? (put the brick inside) It's on my 'someday' list. I have a couple pics on my hard drive, but they are of someone else's model, so I hesitate to repost them. but I'll see if I can find a link to his post.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim Carter (pimanjc) has done one of these. He just re-did it this last winter and I believe he did a write-up on it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

here is one of the threads on the thing http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/t/143542.aspx


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

Here are some links from the MLS archive.

*Snow plows !*

*latest wild-eyed scheme*

*Snow plow*

*A “Half-Bashed” Snowplow*

*russel snowplow kitbash*


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want to go the gondola and brick route you probably could have just gone with the Arsito plow. A bit pricey though.

The wedge plow by itself is pretty versatile and can be adapted to fit anywhere you want it. I modified one to fit on our Bachmann 2-8-0.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, knew I'd get some help here. Blade was only $18, saw the gondola/plow on ebay, new ones were over $100, one that was offered by a guy with a bad rep and poor shipping went for $72! I think I may go with the GR plans and adapt the blade to that, those looked pretty cool. More fun to build anyway, after the Challenger-back to plan B on the front truck, u-joint did not work out.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
I posted this reply on the Aristo forum also.

A long steel caboose was modified to fit on the snowplow chasis and blade. 





































Not shown, but the plow has a body mount Kadee coupler. The body mount put a stop to derails by thrust being put on the back truck in turns.

A video of the modified plow in operation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50Bv5EH54fg

JimC.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this image while looking for information on something else. It shows the internal bracing on one of these things. Hope it isn't too late to be of help...


----------

